# Are you making any dessert tonight?



## mrs.mom (Jan 13, 2011)

Are you making any dessert tonight?
Today I am baking swiss rolls filled with chocolate and coated with chocolate sauce. My kids love them so much.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 13, 2011)

We still have chocolate almond brownies that I made when nothing else would do.  Now I am afraid they will go to waste. No one is eating them because we don't want them to go to waist!


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been making strawberry shortcakes for two days now.  I think I will skip dessert today!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 13, 2011)

We don't have set "dessert" but as many know, I am always making something sweet either for us or customer orders (where I always have to have "testers".

Today it is Peanut butter flax cookies for DH (Gluten Free) and banana zucchini brownies for my diabetic Dad.  They will be served with some fresh berries and whipped cream or topping depending on the person!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 13, 2011)

maybe some frosted brownies later.


----------



## mrs.mom (Jan 16, 2011)

Today I am thinking of something simple. I think we are going to have ice-cream with some sliced bananas, apples, pineapple and some cherries.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 16, 2011)

Made an upside down pineapple cake. Very easy.
Melt 1/3 cup butter in cake pan. Disolve in half cup of brown sugar and half cup of chopped nuts. Lay out one layer of pineapple rings(make sure to drain canned ones on paper for about 10 minutes) Then, pour cake mix of your choice over top and bake per instructions( I use basic white cake mix for this recipe). Let cool for a few minutes and then turn over and out on a plate or tray. We eat ours with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 16, 2011)

We are going to a potluck/meeting today.  Besides my pulled pork, I am decorating some cupcakes I "just happen to have in the freezer" with some buttercream I also had on hand and adding some sprinkles.  The group is mostly young adults and they love it when I bring cake!  (Sorry Frank Z.  I tried to get you invited but no luck).


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2011)

I plan to make a pear tart and serve it with crème fraiche.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jan 16, 2011)

Yup it's Alix's oatmeal bars again... 

Hello my name is Mimi and I am have an oatmeal bar addiction...


----------



## merstar (Jan 16, 2011)

I made these - they're so ridiculously easy and freakin' addictive:
SUPER EASY DARK CHOCOLATE AND PEANUT BUTTER CRACKER COOKIES 
Super Easy Dark Chocolate & Peanut Butter Cracker Cookies | chocolate & carrots


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 16, 2011)

Leftover Fresh Peach Cake from yesterday.  Wrong time of year for fresh peaches so I used canned......should have known better.  It's just "ok", but spectacular with fresh summer peaches. Why do canned (even home canned) peaches never taste the same?


----------



## chopper (Jan 16, 2011)

Tonight it is chocolate cheesecake.  I asked the family if they minded that I only had the stuff to make a gramcracker crust, and not a chocolate crust.  They know when to go to the "beggers can't be choosers" response of "That will be just fine."  There are also some Grammy Cookies left from Friday night, but those will be gone soon I am sure.


----------



## chopper (Jan 16, 2011)

merstar said:


> I made these - they're so ridiculously easy and freakin' addictive:
> SUPER EASY DARK CHOCOLATE AND PEANUT BUTTER CRACKER COOKIES
> Super Easy Dark Chocolate & Peanut Butter Cracker Cookies | chocolate & carrots


YUM!!  I will be making these soon.  They sound really good, and a great one to make with my Grandson!  I don't even need to print out the recipe since it is so easy. I think even I can remember this one.  Thanks!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 16, 2011)

chopper said:


> YUM!! I will be making these soon. They sound really good, and a great one to make with my Grandson! I don't even need to print out the recipe since it is so easy. I think even I can remember this one. Thanks!


 

thanks, i found a recipe for cookie dough truffles that sounds fabulous. just explored the site.


----------



## merstar (Jan 16, 2011)

chopper said:


> YUM!!  I will be making these soon.  They sound really good, and a great one to make with my Grandson!  I don't even need to print out the recipe since it is so easy. I think even I can remember this one.  Thanks!



RE: SUPER EASY DARK CHOCOLATE AND PEANUT BUTTER CRACKER COOKIES 
You're very welcome! I made them with Low Sodium Stoned Ground Crackers, HT lightly salted natural peanut butter (both creamy and crunchy), and Ghirardelli semi-sweet chocolate, and they're delicious. Tonight I'm going to try them with some Dove milk chocolate - I think that would even be better for kids.


----------



## merstar (Jan 16, 2011)

babetoo said:


> thanks, i found a recipe for cookie dough truffles that sounds fabulous. just explored the site.



You're welcome!


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 16, 2011)

I like Dove chocolate better than Ghirardelli because it's smoother and a bit softer maybe...kinda less waxy. It's hard to explain.

I'm making Oatmeal cookies tonight.


----------



## merstar (Jan 16, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> I like Dove chocolate better than Ghirardelli because it's smoother and a bit softer maybe...kinda less waxy. It's hard to explain.
> 
> I'm making Oatmeal cookies tonight.



Are you referring to the Ghirardelli semi-sweet and bittersweet baking bars? I find them to be very, very smooth and creamy when melted for baking or ganaches, etc., and use them in practically everything. For milk chocolate, I use Dove - love it.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, I was just talking about eating it....i'm fairly inexperienced with baking with it...oops. Sorry, I wasn't paying attention


----------



## merstar (Jan 16, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> Oh, I was just talking about eating it....i'm fairly inexperienced with baking with it...oops. Sorry, I wasn't paying attention



No problem! I usually don't eat them out of hand, but love them for baking - something about when they're melted, they transform into something great, and are better than the actual raw bars.  Also, I find that the baking bars are actually better for eating than their regular chocolate bars, which I don't like at all.


----------



## Frenchys (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe baked apple... sugar, apple and yum...

What else ? :p


----------



## mrs.mom (Jan 23, 2011)

Today I'm baking an apple pie. I usually add cinnamon to the mix. It gives a great flavour.


----------



## merstar (Jan 24, 2011)

I baked these for the third time with a few minor tweaks - insanely good!
Thomas Keller's Chocolate Chip Cookies:
Food Gal » Blog Archiv » Tantalizing Preview: Ad Hoc Chocolate Chip Cookie Recipe By Thomas Keller


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 24, 2011)

merstar said:
			
		

> I baked these for the third time with a few minor tweaks - insanely good!
> Thomas Keller's Chocolate Chip Cookies:
> Food Gal » Blog Archiv » Tantalizing Preview: Ad Hoc Chocolate Chip Cookie Recipe By Thomas Keller



This recipe sounds great!! Definitely want to try it. What minor tweaks did you make, if I may ask?

I'm making jello poke cupcakes tonight


----------



## merstar (Jan 24, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> This recipe sounds great!! Definitely want to try it. What minor tweaks did you make, if I may ask?



Hello,

I cut down both sugars by 2 Tbsp each, and used all semi-sweet chocolate (from Ghirardelli semi-sweet baking bars) instead of 5 ounces 55 percent chocolate, and 5 ounces 70 to 72 percent chocolate as specified in the recipe.(As much as I love very bittersweet chocolate, when I used half 70% the first time I made these, I found it too bitter for this type of cookie).  I also cut the chocolate into very coarse chunks, and used 1/2 tsp fine salt instead of 1 tsp Kosher salt.

I dropped by very rounded Tbsp, and rolled into balls as indicated - only 6 cookies per large baking sheet, because they spread a lot. They're nice and chewy in the centers and crispy on the edges (Didn't do the optional misting of water for softer cookies - loved the texture as is - perfection).

Let me know if you make these!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 24, 2011)

I baked two pumpkin pies last night so those will hold us for a few days.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a strange brother who hates getting gifts, for Christmas or Birthdays or whatever. So if I want to give him a gift it has to have a reason.  I made a batch of Chunky candy bars and let him know that I hate raisons and dh bought too many. So I was using them up.  That is all true but I had planned that this is what I would give him for Christmas.  I just had to wait a while to do it.  Families are so strange!  Especially mine.


----------



## chopper (Jan 24, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> We still have chocolate almond brownies that I made when nothing else would do. Now I am afraid they will go to waste. No one is eating them because we don't want them to go to waist!


 

I have a friend that always, "Better to go to waste then to go to my waist!  I wish I was a little better at that saying myself.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 24, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> I have a friend that always, "Better to go to waste then to go to my waist!  I wish I was a little better at that saying myself.



Ugh, don't we all... If only all the yummiest foods could be healthy and low calorie


----------



## Claire (Jan 25, 2011)

I rarely have a taste for sweets, ditto husband.  Exception being the time I tried to give up alcohol, then it came on with a vengeance.  Learned from recovered alcoholic and smoker friends that that is very, very common.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 25, 2011)

I made some really good cinnamon buns last night. I am putting them on my blog tomorrow, but they were yummy!


----------



## mrs.mom (Feb 14, 2011)

Today I am making Basbosa with cream. It is a well known dessert in the middle east. It is easy to do and it only takes about 30 min.to prepare and 20 min. in the oven. My kids like to spread a sugar syrup over it. If it turns out well, I will tell you all.


----------



## merstar (Feb 15, 2011)

Deep dark creamy chocolate pudding.


----------



## mrs.mom (Feb 27, 2011)

Chocolate chips cookies. I've found a new recipe on a website and I'm going to try it today. If it tuned out well I'm going to post it.


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 27, 2011)

I just realized that I have everything in the house to make a lime pie (can't call it a key lime pie) so in the morning I be baking my brains out.  Oh, I can't wait.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 27, 2011)

I complete the mushroom challenge tonight, so my dessert was made for it.  I made Candy Top Mushroom ice cream.  It was fabulous!


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 17, 2011)

Today I am making Om Ali. It is a well known mid-eastern dessert made from baked puff pastry, nuts, milk and cream with some sugar. It is usually served hot.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 17, 2011)

mrs.mom said:


> Today I am making Om Ali. It is a well known mid-eastern dessert made from baked puff pastry, nuts, milk and cream with some sugar. It is usually served hot.



I'm not familiar with Om Ali, so I looked it up in Allrecipes, and found this  :

"It's an Egyptian dessert...  Legend has it that Om Ali was the first wife of the sultan  Ezz El Din Aybek.  When the sultan died, his second wife had a dispute  with Om Ali, resulting in the second wife's death.  To celebrate, Om Ali  made this dessert and distributed it among the people of the land."

_*Food history and legends can be interesting!*_


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 17, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I'm not familiar with Om Ali, so I looked it up in Allrecipes, and found this  :
> 
> "It's an Egyptian dessert... Legend has it that Om Ali was the first wife of the sultan Ezz El Din Aybek. When the sultan died, his second wife had a dispute with Om Ali, resulting in the second wife's death. To celebrate, Om Ali made this dessert and distributed it among the people of the land."
> 
> _*Food history and legends can be interesting!*_


 Yes, it's very interesting. I heard the same history before.


----------



## Skittle68 (Mar 17, 2011)

I made chocolate cappuccino cheesecake last night, so it will be ready to eat tonight. Yum!!


----------



## babetoo (Mar 17, 2011)

nope, made milk chocolate brownies yesterday . so will have those for dessert.


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 30, 2011)

*I am trying to make homemade ice cream. I hope it turns out fine.*


----------

